# No Easy Day SEAL's bin laden Book OPSEC



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Its due out on Sept 4th instead of Sept 11th. Originally written under the name of Mark Owen to protect his idenity, Fox news released the true name of the SEAL, which in turn did an interview on 60 minutes, which is to air on Sunday. Talk about OPSEC!

There is a lot of criticism about the book being published right now and apparently the Pentagon and CIA is just now getting around to reviewing the book to avoid any classified information being leaked.

The word is there are people looking forward to the book and there are people wanting the book not to be published.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

It'd be great to go down in history as "The Man Who Shot Bin Laden", but if it was us, would we want the world to know?
Wouldn't we be looking over our shoulders for the rest of our lives wondering if a muslim assassin was creeping up on us to harm us and our families in reprisal?


----------



## koplakseparo (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a good book, giving 8,2 for the Grade of me.. 
every body will enjoy and feel some sensation while reading this


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just finished the book and it was a good read. Pretty much the guy wanted to set the record straight.


----------

